# Pepsi Please



## idigjars (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello All, I just started liking Pepsi's this past summer.  This is my favorite Pepsi.

 Good luck in your collecting.   Paul  []


----------



## idigjars (Dec 18, 2007)

Oooops, here's the pic


----------



## idigjars (Dec 18, 2007)

and closer


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice one Paul. Those aren't easy to come by.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for looking at the pics.  Yes I bought it.  It is the aqua version.  I like it alot.  I like the SS Pepsi's & just started liking the SS Cokes too, right Warren!! []

 Anyway, I didn't have much interest in pop bottles before but am becoming more fond of them.  I kind of like the ACL bottles too.  And if you think about it, some of those are probably tougher than embossed bottles because those labels don't hold up forever if they got buried.  Just a thought.  Anyway, thanks for looking and good luck in your collecting.     Paul


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Meech, very cool page!  You found all three of those on the same day???  You are one fortunate fellow!  Good for you!      What do you like to collect the best?     Paul []


----------



## idigjars (Dec 23, 2007)

Very Cool Meech.  I like them all but I kind of like the milkglass with the angel on it.  Congratulations on such a nice collection.  Paul []


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice Va Bottle [][8D]


----------



## rlo (Feb 10, 2008)

great pepsi Paul, what is that shape called?  
   nice site you have Meech.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Becca, the reference book calls this a ten pin style.  Yes, Rick has a great site.     Thanks for looking,  and best regards all!    Paul


----------



## TommyD (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! I just registered so I wanted to post something. The only pepsi's I have are from the 1970's. If the snow ever leaves in Michigan I'll start looking again. This is a great forum.


----------



## tomcat (Jul 8, 2008)

Far  out my friend !!!


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2008)

Wish I still had the sraight sided pepsi from CEDARTOWN,GA. My home town .I found it in a small mud puddle by a creek in 1979. It had laid there forever for any one to find. Next to it was a clear 2-4-10 clear dr pepper.[is 2-4-10 right?] Any way the pepsi was mint! It had dixie on the bottom,which means it was made at the DIXIE BOTTLING WORKS at TALLAPOOSA GA. I was only into patent meds. at the time and sold it for$5!!! Now even here in CEDARTOWN a decent one goes for $250-$300!OH WELL!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 11, 2008)

awsome bottle, first time i have ever seen one like that, way cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

